# MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning 1536 MB



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2011)

MSI has engineered their own version of the GeForce GTX 580 called "Lightning", which is geared toward enthusiasts and overclockers. The card brings several exciting features like advanced voltage control and on-board DIP switches for tuning. A dual-BIOS feature with a special liquid nitrogen BIOS is also available.

*Show full review*


----------



## dumo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for review

Msrp also competitive


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 31, 2011)

This is what I call a factory OC.

Edit: W1z, I think it is time to move on from COD 4 for overclocked performance.
Something like BF:BC2 or Metro 2033 will be a better representation.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2011)

*drool*
This is one delicious GPU!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Edit: W1z, I think it is time to move on from COD 4 for overclocked performance.
> Something like BF:BC2 or Metro 2033 will be a better representation.



my cod 4 test completes quickly, usually doesnt crash the whole system, puts decent load on the card, quickly shows rendering errors, is fully automated and easy to abort at any time


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> my cod 4 test completes quickly, usually doesnt crash the whole system, puts decent load on the card, quickly shows rendering errors, is fully automated and easy to abort at any time



Crysis is probably even better for this tbh. That said, I still see COD 4 as a viable solution and if it works, why try to fix it


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 31, 2011)

Excellent review as always Wizzard! I am surprised at the competitive pricing and will order as soon as they are available.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

Any chance of the HD 6970 Lightning edition Wizz?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> where reader comments then claimed "GF110 can't take 1.2 V".



I think most of us were say that the card couldn't take 1.2v, not the GPU core itself.  The GTX590 is only a 5 phase design, the GTX580 is 6 phase and still struggles with 1.2v.  This card is what a 12 phase design essentially?  I would think someone of your knowledge would understand the difference this makes.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Any chance of the HD 6970 Lightning edition Wizz?



yup, working on it next


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> yup, working on it next



Sweet, thankyou


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome review, this lighting seems to be much better timed than the 480 version. 480 version was good, but the 580 was out by the time it launched.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish I could afford one of these things. I'm Broke Samson. This whole family thing is cramping my gaminepicness.


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice card, lesson learned, always wait for custom, reference just doesn't cut it anymore, but sadly for $520 we have nothing to play other than horrible ports?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Mar 31, 2011)

I know you have a template for video card reviews, but could you at least change this line you've been using for the past year to be more up to date?  You say in every review:

_[chipset manufacturer] also claims full support for the 3D portion of the HDMI 1.4 specification which will become important later this year when we will see first Blu-Ray titles shipping with support for 3D output._

Blu-ray 3D titles shipped in the end of 2010, not 2011.  You should change this to something like:

_[chipset manufacturer] also claims full support for the 3D portion of the HDMI 1.4 specification which is important to support Blu-Ray 3D_


----------



## v2.0HeLLBRinGeR (Apr 1, 2011)

Why didn't MSI copy the ASUS 6970 DCUII by using 4 displayports+ 2 DVI input in the 6970 Lightning in order to avoid screen tearing in Eyefinity resolutions! A 2-slot compared to Asus 3-slot will sell more especially when LGA2011 is coming soon!

Anyway, I'll be waiting for Wizzard's review of the 6970 Lightning. Great review!


----------



## mayankleoboy1 (Apr 1, 2011)

with a card that is custom made for overclocking on LN2, it would have been better to atleast do the review with air cooled OC first. that would have shown the real potential of the card

anyone who is going to buy this card, will definitely be OC'ing it. to give him an idea of the real performance, a OC should have been done first.

@ W1zzard 

you are awesome man! 
you are probably the most quoted/referenced person on most of the computer hardware forums.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, this card seems like the 580 to have. That small premium is crazy for what you are getting.


----------



## OneCool (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like its BIOS stealing time


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2011)

bios is in the bios collection, but i doubt it will work on any other cards


----------



## OneCool (Apr 2, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> bios is in the bios collection, but i doubt it will work on any other cards



Whats you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## cowie (Apr 2, 2011)

OneCool said:


> Whats you talkin bout Willis?



I think he means it wont work on other 580 cards..

This card is the bomb! great review wizz
Now we just need to be able to buy it sooner then later


----------



## blibba (Apr 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish I could afford one of these things. I'm Broke Samson. This whole family thing is cramping my gaminepicness.



No worries... your gaming rig looks overkill already to me 

I mean c'mon... 3.8GHZ six core and a mid-high end DX11 GPU, u srs bro


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish i had one, dam this gpu is so awesome!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 3, 2011)

best deal


----------



## ty_ger (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking card!  I really do like the over-engineered power delivery system.

On another note, your editor needs to step up a bit.  I am by no means a professional in that field.

*The* "Lightning" series has been MSI's flagship series of high-end graphics cards geared toward overclockers and enthusiasts who are not afraid of using more exotic cooling *forms* like liquid nitrogen or dry ice.

Unlike the smaller version of the cooler, this one does not extend far beyond the back edge of the card which will *allow it to fit in smaller cases*.

On AMD cards*,* vendors are free to combine six TMDS links into any output configuration they want (dual-link DVI consuming two links)*;* on NVIDIA, you are *limited* to two DVI outputs *with* one *additional* HDMI/DP *output*.

*T*he second BIOS *also* serves as a backup in case something goes wrong during a BIOS flash.

A silicon chip consumes less power *for the same amount of work when operated at cooler temperatures*.

*At* idle*,* MSI's GTX 580 Lightning is a good deal quieter than NVIDIA's reference board.

Unfortunately 3D noise has not received *the same* treatment*.* *It* seems MSI has focused more on temperatures than on fan noise.

Given the low temperatures *which are in* the 70° range, I'd rather *sacrifice* a couple of degrees *higher core temperature* *for* similar or lower noise levels in 3D.

Temperatures are low in all tests*.* *G*iven the increased fan noise under load*,* I think a better *design* choice would have *settled for* a few °C more under load *in order to achieve* less fan noise.

It has been a long known fact that overclocking headroom *is* increase*d* *in relation to an* increase *in* operating voltage.

Until recently, software voltage control on VGA cards has been the exception and most users were not willing to risk their warranty by performing a solder*ed* voltmod.


----------



## blibba (Apr 4, 2011)

ty_ger said:


> Nice looking card!  I really do like the over-engineered power delivery system.
> 
> On another note, your editor needs to step up a bit.  I am by no means a professional in that field.
> 
> ...



I do appreciate an attention to detail in this regard, as tech-journalism is so often quite painful to read. A few of the changes suggested here should be implemented, however a few are far too picky to matter in what isn't intended as a tour de force of literary competence, and a few are actually better without your suggested changes


----------



## theonedub (Apr 5, 2011)

What date is this thing being released (did I miss that in the review)?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2011)

ty_ger said:


> On another note, your editor needs to step up a bit.



nice find, you wanna do proof reading for tpu ?


----------



## Cantak (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone know when this card will be available in stores? i've been looking for a release date everywhere, can't seem to find it


----------



## chuchnit (Apr 7, 2011)

theonedub said:


> What date is this thing being released (did I miss that in the review)?





Cantak said:


> anyone know when this card will be available in stores? i've been looking for a release date everywhere, can't seem to find it



+1 I've been patiently waiting on this card to come to retail since March 25 which was the date of the press release. MSI is the big suck if you ask me. They make a killer lineup with the lightning series since the GTX275 lightning. They however suck at bringing things to market in a timely manner. I hate soft launches! Lets not even get started on their motherboards. They totally fail at execution with mobos. Good concepts + horrible execution + horrible availability = the SUCK. 

Basically MSI can't keep their stupid cards. I'm tired of waiting and will be buying an Asus Direct CU II which may be a better built card honestly. I was just hoping for a dual slot setup. I tried to give MSI a chance, but this soft launch is horrible. Especially when Asus has had a strong non-ref card out for over a month or so. :shadedshu


----------



## wuannai (Apr 8, 2011)

W1ZZARD, does the 2nd bios (slow cold) allow to raise voltage beyond 1,213?

Can you put it in the collection? 

Thanks.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2011)

Took forever, but here it is (saw this @ OCN): MSI N580GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536...


----------



## Cantak (Apr 9, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Took forever, but here it is (saw this @ OCN): MSI N580GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536...



nice find, but they only ship to US  i'm in EU

ship, not shit :s


----------

